# BMW Messing 'brass' metallic code 621



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi all

I am undertaking an E39 530i Sport touring manual restoration and have this wonderful colour.

It goes into a bodyshop soon to have some panels painted (both rear quarters, rear door, front bumper) and I am worried how difficult it is to match?

I have spoken to the bodyshop who have seen the car whilst it was owned by the previous owner and they said it will require careful refinishing and blending but that it won't cause an issue. I have not used this bodyshop before but the owner is very helpful and extremely pleasant on the phone/email.

Does anyone know if BMW Individual 621 Messing metallic is a pearl paint? If so it must be a nightmare to colour match right?

I have had some people say it is and other suggest its just a metallic.

It is from the BMW Individual colour pallet.

Advice appreciated (hope Andy is still on here!).

Cheers


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Pearl or metallic, makes no odds.

If they can paint it will match.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

No reason why it shouldn't match if blended correctly wont make any difference if its perl or metallic but I'll have a look at work tomorrow and tell you for definite which it is.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Just checked my standox and yes it's a pearl colour. It is only a single stage paint though, so It won't be as tricky as a 3 stage pearl. You should have no issues really. Only 2 available formulations showing up as well so it should be pretty easy to get the right colour. I wouldn't worry matey!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

About 30% of colours have at least one pearl tint in them - painters are used to them and as this isn't a 3 stage it shouldn't be an issue matching/blending.
As a painter the only thing I'd have niggling me in the back of mind would be 'How many coats will I have to put on?' as heavily pearled colours are often 'low hiding' and require more coats than usual to get the depth of colour. 
Yours has quite a lot of pearl but it still shouldn't be an issue for any painter worth his salt :thumb:


----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

Gents

Thanks for your replies, much appreciated!

I knew it looked a little pearl. It is quite stunning in the flesh!

I won't be using my usual painter as he is trying to convince me the entire vehicle needs painting (fool); after the microblisters he left after TWO paintjobs on my Integra Type R (you may remember this) I will not be using him again.

Found a really good place in Lincoln who state they won't have an issue. Worth driving up from London for considering how good the price is!

Two quarter panels, one rear door, both front door bottoms and complete front bumper with pictures etc for just under £500 including VAT! Result.

Would you guys know what primer colour should be used with this top coat? Last time my 'mate' painted the Integra I remember he used what looked like a pink primer which meant the paint was completely the wrong colour (Milano Red).

Would be helpful to know which primer colour will suit this pearl paint.

Note that this new garage has confirmed that they use Lechlar 2K paint and Max Meyer clear; I have no idea if this is good or bad!

Cheers


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Grey primer will be fine for that. It's all dependant on how many coats of base that your mate put on. Especially with this colour being pearl it will need a good few coats to cover. Lechler has good coverage anyway. Also maxmeyer is a higher end budget lacquer which I use which is excellent in my opinion.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

on a side note, i rememeber seeing this car on ebay not so long back if its the one i'm thinking about - its had a lot of maintainance but high miles IIRC? Lovley car.


----------

